# Everyone I know goes away in the end.



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

This guy that I made friends with has stopped talking to me. It was the first genuine friendship I made in years, and we had a minor disagreement and now he doesn't talk to me ever on fb(we used to talk all the tiime), he even unfollowed me on twitter. And it just makes me think I CAN NEVER MAINTAIN FRIENDSHIPS. I made 3 friends while travelling and they've all stopped talking to me. Because I'm a socially inept freak. It happens all the time, either I drive them away or I hide away from them. 

All I want in life is FRIENDS. Genuine friendships from people that I can see in real life, and have a friendship like you see in the movies. It's what I crave. But as soon as people get to know me, they go away.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I believe that is normal in life as it's happened to me for as long as I can remember people come people go but then one day they stop coming and then there is no one left to go


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Were these long distance/online things?

I imagine it's difficult without face to face time.


Even people who don't have SA would have trouble with that.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Friends come and go though. I usually push everyone away too, once they get to know me too well it always goes downhill from there.

But hang in there. More will come in time


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's usual for everyone. Probably just happens at a faster rate for us when people find out how weird I am.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel ya. Once I cease to be entertaining our relationship ceases to exist.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Happens to me too. People quickly lose all interest in me when they realize I'm not as fun and cool as they thought I would be. Unfortunately I've started to develop a bad defense mechanism of rejecting people before they reject me.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Is your title a lyric from Nine Inch Nails? I used to cry to that song, so long ago, when I was at an infinitely darker place than I am now


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

masterridley said:


> Is your title a lyric from Nine Inch Nails? I used to cry to that song, so long ago, when I was at an infinitely darker place than I am now


The Frail/ The Wretched.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> The Frail/ The Wretched.


Hurt.

EDIT - I have the same problem, TC. Almost never make friends and the few I do usually lose interest in me pretty quick.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Luna Sea said:


> Hurt.


Nah, it's not from "hurt". "This is what it feels like" wouldn't fit, so I changed it a bit. I'm surprised the other poster caught on.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

It's from Hurt. 

And OP, yeah, I feel you, It's really hard maintaining friendships that last a very long time. It's very painful.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Pretty soon I'm gonna leave myself. Seems quite fitting since hundreds before got to gettin


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Nah, it's not from "hurt". "This is what it feels like" wouldn't fit, so I changed it a bit. I'm surprised the other poster caught on.


We appear to have confusion over whether they were asking about your title or the title of the thread, which is from Hurt of course


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Luna Sea said:


> We appear to have confusion over whether they were asking about your title or the title of the thread, which is from Hurt of course


Ah, I see.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

For most people life isn't like the movie, friendships wax and wane. I feel like almost all of them inevitably disolve. I use to let that stop me from letting myself open up to people, lately I let that go and figure at least I have a saftey net. There will be new people that I can be friends with when these people get sick of me... 

Or lately when I feel I can't take them anymore.  It's so exhausting. Caring...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

We're lucky to have friends even if just for a day.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Also notice from experience, many people generally value how fun & entertaining a friend is, much more than how nice and kind they are. 

It's like the douchebag and selfish, but fun and outgoing friend is always gonna get picked and be treated nicer, over the nice, helpful and "always there for you", but boring friend.


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

...even we go away in the end...life is like a river, it flows and changes and people come and go...it isnt static with us collecting things like friends and keeping them forever. Kinda makes ya want to cherish em when ya have em....


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes my title is from Nine inch nails - Hurt. I was listening to that song earlier as it completely describes how I feel about friendship, and it really hurts to listen to that song, but I relate to it so well.

I find that I get attached too easily (BIG PROBLEM) like this guy that stopped talking to me, I shouldn't waste feelings on people that can't appreciate me but at the end of the day it was the first proper friendship I made in years which is why I can't get over it. Like many of you guys here say, people at first like me, then when they get to know me discover I'm boring and socially inept they f*** off. I just wish I had some damn friends! Hopefully some will come to me in 2014.


----------



## Kami E (Jun 11, 2013)

freakamidget, this happens to me as well. I always come across as very outgoing and bubbly when people first meet me. I've learned these are the sorts of people that people like so I act like that, but I can never maintain the act for very long. This happens with guys (dating-ish) as well. 

That's why it's important to remind yourself that YOU are your best friend. YOU are the only who will remain after everyone has left, and YOU are the only one who truly cares about YOU. The sooner you can learn to like yourself and enjoy being by yourself, the happier you will be. I'm saying this to you, but it's difficult for me as well. After we're fed so much about friends who stick by your side through thick and thin in television and books it's very difficult to accept the reality.

People say loving yourself is important in order for others to like you or to be attracted to you. Since everyone is fed this myth (I believe it is - but my reasoning is a another story for another time), many have developed a subconscious hatred for anyone with low self esteem. However, I do believe loving yourself is important, but only because in the end you have only yourself. Even if everyone around you either doesn't like you or doesn't care for you, it's much easier to survive being alone, if you like yourself.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

freakamidget (hug) losing a friend is very difficult (imho as difficult as losing a romantic partner), offering friendship to someone is a gift, sometimes though people change, life changes people  ive realised something, friends are not for life as people change, to be for life both friends need to change together, hang in there, youve made 3 friends, so youll make more (hug)


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

In adult age friends are associations for convenience . You need a job and a family of your own


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Damn it every one got in with the Nine Inch Nails stuff already. I have no advice OP I'm sorry


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuelVinn said:


> In adult age friends are associations for convenience . You need a job and a family of your own


 im sorry i have to disagree, my friends are all adult age friends, some with families, some not


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

ineverwipe said:


> Sorry to hear that. Friends come and go though. I usually push everyone away too, once they get to know me too well it always goes downhill from there.
> 
> But hang in there. More will come in time


This happens to me too. It may sound strange but I think it's great that they went... they found out that your not their type of person so everyone got to move on. It's always best when people are being themselves.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Kami E said:


> That's why it's important to remind yourself that YOU are your best friend. YOU are the only who will remain after everyone has left, and YOU are the only one who truly cares about YOU. The sooner you can learn to like yourself and enjoy being by yourself, the happier you will be. I'm saying this to you, but it's difficult for me as well. After we're fed so much about friends who stick by your side through thick and thin in television and books it's very difficult to accept the reality.


I know, I know, I try to tell this to myself every day. At the end day you're born alone and you die alone so why should people matter? But they do, I'm so sick of being lonely all the time  But like you said, the only person that you can really rely on is yourself.


----------

